# Went to a concert alone



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I went to a concert tonight, alone (and was pretty sober). The band ruled. In between the support act and the main act I went outside and managed to cut into a conversation with some fellow writers, they were a bit egotistical, but whatever, I didn't say as much as them, but I contributed enough to be included in their conversation. I saw the band (Kurt Vile and the Violators) and there was this girl who was completely _off her tits_ (drunk). After the gig I stayed around to get her some water and find her friends, which was hard because she kept falling over every 30 seconds and couldn't form a coherent sentence. Then I got a cab home and here I am.  I feel pretty good about how things went because I was afraid of going out alone and not being drunk to take the edge off. And I managed to get home just in time to watch the Man Utd game on TV. Everything worked out ok and it was a near perfect evening.


----------



## Cub (Jul 9, 2011)

That sounds like a fantastic evening. Happy for you! Was it your first time going alone to something like this?

I went to my first "dance/club"-type event a month ago. It's truly a new experience when you do something yourself, and it brings out the real, social you quite well.


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

It's good to hear that you were able to go to a concert alone. I don't think I could go to a concert alone in case people worked out I was at the concert by myself.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Great Job!!*

:squeeze*Well done!!! That is great that you stepped out of your comfort zone and went alone and then on top of that you talked to people!!! But you didnt tell us , was the band any good?? *



avoidobot3000 said:


> I went to a concert tonight, alone (and was pretty sober). The band ruled. In between the support act and the main act I went outside and managed to cut into a conversation with some fellow writers, they were a bit egotistical, but whatever, I didn't say as much as them, but I contributed enough to be included in their conversation. I saw the band (Kurt Vile and the Violators) and there was this girl who was completely _off her tits_ (drunk). After the gig I stayed around to get her some water and find her friends, which was hard because she kept falling over every 30 seconds and couldn't form a coherent sentence. Then I got a cab home and here I am.  I feel pretty good about how things went because I was afraid of going out alone and not being drunk to take the edge off. And I managed to get home just in time to watch the Man Utd game on TV. Everything worked out ok and it was a near perfect evening.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes the band was good. It was really hot, but they managed to do a long encore. I've been to a couple concerts alone, but was drinking and wasn't very social.


----------



## EntropySmith (Dec 4, 2011)

Good job...you'll see when you get older going it alone is Standard Operating Procedure if you don't get married as a male. I don't mind going places with people but i now prefer to be independent on certain outings.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Way to go, man!


----------



## mackot (Nov 15, 2011)

Well done! I've been to 2 concerts alone, the first one was a bit awkward as I was meant to be going with a friend who dropped out last minute and we had seated tickets so it was really obvious I was on my own. The second one I was stood and I ended up meeting a gang of guys, even got a kiss off one at the end of the night


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Good for you, that's hard to do...I went to a concert by myself a few months ago but I did not have a good time.  I didn't leave early, though.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I've heard a few things by that band, they seem pretty good. 

EDIT: 1000th post!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats! I'm very jealous because I've missed out on a couple of shows due to not having someone to go with. 

Have you heard of Girls, by the way? If you like Kurt Vile you might like 'em. 

Congrats again.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> Congrats! I'm very jealous because I've missed out on a couple of shows due to not having someone to go with.
> 
> Have you heard of Girls, by the way? If you like Kurt Vile you might like 'em.
> 
> Congrats again.


Yes ^_^ they're touring here as part of the Laneway Festival which is in February, I think. I've missed so many good bands in the last 2 years it's time to take a stand.:lol


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

yay for solo concert going! I've done it with Ash and Silverchair so far... Ash was obvious as it was a smaller venue but Silverchair was at an outdoor amphitheatre and it rained so I could hide under my hoody. "D
Oh and Biffy Clyro while over in the UK (2003) but that was to be expected.
I guess you can't expect friends to have the exact same taste in music or expect them to come along every time just for the hell of it!


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I went to a concert tonight, alone (and was pretty sober). The band ruled. In between the support act and the main act I went outside and managed to cut into a conversation with some fellow writers, they were a bit egotistical, but whatever, I didn't say as much as them, but I contributed enough to be included in their conversation. I saw the band (Kurt Vile and the Violators) and there was this girl who was completely _off her tits_ (drunk). After the gig I stayed around to get her some water and find her friends, which was hard because she kept falling over every 30 seconds and couldn't form a coherent sentence. Then I got a cab home and here I am.  I feel pretty good about how things went because I was afraid of going out alone and not being drunk to take the edge off. And I managed to get home just in time to watch the Man Utd game on TV. Everything worked out ok and it was a near perfect evening.


Good on you :clap You kicked fear in the *** and and then carried it through! You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I do this all the time, believe it or not. I've stopped asking people if they want to join, because they always either say no or don't even respond. Since I don't let that stop me from seeing shows, I just go to shows by myself. Even though I still get it, I've more or less stopped being self-conscious while I am there.

And while the primary reason for being there is the music, I consider the social element there a close second. Even if it's a short conversation with someone who'll most likely forget what we said a few hours later, it's still worth engaging in socialization. I also tend to bar hop beforehand, which increases my social opportunities. Needless to say, some nights wind up more satisfying than others.

You saw Kurt Vile, eh? I think he was playing when I saw Sonic Youth back in August. I didn't really listen, as I was joking around with someone who was trying to figure out my sense of humor (I was pretending to sell tickets while "inside" the venue already, only to say it was for REO Speedwagon, whenever someone asked me why - it was an outdoor venue). That night in particular was a GREAT night socially speaking.


Well, I'm glad you had a good time yourself. Keep 'em coming!


----------

